# OBD2 VR6 Throttle body size



## volkswagengeek (Dec 17, 2004)

I need to know what the outside diameter of a OBD2 VR6 throttle body size is. I am going to order a 90 degree elbow for my intercooler setup, and my car is far away right now. I am looking at a 3" to 2.5" 90 degree elbow, but I want to be sure what the diameter is. 




















_Modified by volkswagengeek at 6:14 AM 10-10-2007_


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

OBDI TB diameter: 3.25"
OBDII TB diameter: 3.00"


----------



## volkswagengeek (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

thank you very much.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (volkswagengeek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *volkswagengeek* »_thank you very much.

NP http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

